# Stihl 084 VS 090 for milling?



## 046 (Dec 29, 2006)

Stihl 084 VS 090 for milling?

I'd like to setup for milling in the most affordable possible manner. So on the lookout for an older large CC saw to use with alaskan mill. 

not in hurry to setup. if the right deal comes along, then I'll jump on it. 

so what stihl saw would be best? picking stihl due to support for older saws. 

Stihl 084 or 090?


----------



## woodshop (Dec 29, 2006)

Can't help you 046, don't know enough about either other than they are plenty big enough, and I wish I had either. 

I'm using a 395XP with a 36 inch bar.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, the 090 has a 20cc advantage is displacement, but the 084 is going to have the advantage in parts availability and modernity.

Personally, I'd get the 084, although an 090 would be cool, just because it is about as bad azz as you could get. I'd still get the 084.

Mark


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 30, 2006)

the 084 probably weighs a good 5 lbs less than the 090 as well. On an alaskan, that might not matter so much, but the weight of even my 394XP gets heavy after a while. I'd personally love to have either. My 394 could use some extra OOMPH sometimes.


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have been real happy with my 084 for milling. 090's are getting real expensive due to there collectability. I picked up a nice used 084 on ebay for $395 shipped. You still see them quite a bit.


----------



## 046 (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks... I've noticed 084 are a lot easier to come by than an 090. 
looks like both have enough grunt to do the job. 

sure wish I could find a nice 084 for $395 shipped!!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2006)

046 said:


> thanks... I've noticed 084 are a lot easier to come by than an 090.
> looks like both have enough grunt to do the job.
> 
> sure wish I could find a nice 084 for $395 shipped!!!!





Yeah really..I've got that much in my 084 rebuild and just found a bad crank bearing.....It got expensive real quick. 

Tip to the wise, don't buy a wore out smashed logger saw and think you can put together a cheap 084 with another parts saw....

i always seem to learn the hard way...


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 30, 2006)

046 said:


> thanks... I've noticed 084 are a lot easier to come by than an 090.
> looks like both have enough grunt to do the job.
> 
> sure wish I could find a nice 084 for $395 shipped!!!!



My 066 had enough grunt to do the job, my buddy Lester just kept finding all these 30"+ logs (many 36"+), and the 066 just wasn't happy with them. So, I had to buy a bigger saw. I got my 3120 because I got it from an AS member, it had low hours, and Cannon made an adaptor so I could use the Stihl bars I already had. Had to grind the slot a bit to make it work, but saved me some big money on bars.

If you are going to get into bigger hardwoods, the 084 is a good choice.

Mark


----------



## computeruser (Dec 30, 2006)

You might also want to consider 075/076, too. They're built like tanks, have the manual override oiler like the 084, and solid, running saws can be had for a fair price. Parts are still available, and parts saws are pretty easy to find, too.


----------



## thompson1600 (Dec 30, 2006)

Can you switch out the points in the 075 with one of the modules?


----------



## computeruser (Dec 30, 2006)

thompson1600 said:


> Can you switch out the points in the 075 with one of the modules?




No idea.


----------



## thompson1600 (Dec 30, 2006)

Guess I should ask. Does the 075/076 have points, or is it a more current ignition system? Never run one, just assumed it had points like the 070/090.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 30, 2006)

thompson1600 said:


> Guess I should ask. Does the 075/076 have points, or is it a more current ignition system? Never run one, just assumed it had points like the 070/090.



My 075AV is an electronic ignition model.


----------



## Rail-O-Matic (Dec 31, 2006)

*090 084 088 880*

Any of the saws mentioned are good for a large chainsaw mills, the old 090 has a bullet proofe crankshaft as does any of the bigger Stihl's.

An 084 tends to over rev slightly, the newer 088 and 880 have about the same kind of power, but have been modified to give more ft lbs and less revs.

There are many good bars to be found today, I use bars made by Cannon, 
( Cannon Superbar/plus) from 50 to over 80 inches, we change the nose and drive sproket to run on in house 1.6mm, 325 modified ripping chain, set at zero 5 and 10 degrees depending on the timber, it makes quite a difference to the cutting speed and gives a much beter finish to the timber, more cutters less curf.

One thing that is definately needed on mills of 50 inch and above is more chain oil to keep things slippery, it makes the going much easier on the chain, less drag and less stretch.

On an 090, they are a good old saw, but the modern 084, 088, MS 880 are about the same on power, and much easier to obtain parts for.


----------



## 046 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks rail-o-matic, great information comparing power levels for 090, 084, 088 and 880.


----------



## Trever (Jan 2, 2007)

*075 Av*



thompson1600 said:


> Guess I should ask. Does the 075/076 have points, or is it a more current ignition system? Never run one, just assumed it had points like the 070/090.



Mine has the electronic ignition also. All of the later models are electronic. The 076 to the best of my knowledge never had points. The 051, 075, 076 can all use parts from the TS 760 cut off saw; it was discontinued in December 2005.


----------

